# Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen



## wombi1412 (5. September 2014)

*Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Hallo,

ich suche eine robuste Mobile Musikbox für Festivals, die vorzugsweise mit Akku oder Autobatterie betrieben wird, eine PA wäre nicht schlecht (weiß nicht ob das möglich ist). Sie soll ordentlich laut gehen, Größe und Gewicht sind nicht wichtig, der Akku sollte entweder leicht austauschbar sein oder 20 Stunden+ halten, eine Option für ein Solarpanel wäre auch von Vorteil. Ein paar USB-Ports zum laden von Handys etc. Der Preis ist eher nebensächlich, die Hauptsache ist ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

Ich habe mich schon etwas mit dem Thema beschäftigt und habe drei Bauanleitungen für solche Festival Boxen gefunden:

Nr.1: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSnLSSiYIAw  ;   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONlva9-ULM0

Nr.2: Akku-Box-Lautsprecher + Bauplan

Nr.3: Der mobile Lautsprecher für deinen Tag im Park


Da ich mich leider in diesem Bereich nicht so gut auskenne, weiß ich nicht, ob man mit solchen selbstgebauten Systemen überhaupt einen erträglichen Klang erzeugen kann. 
Falls es so etwas auch fertig zu kaufen gibt wäre es auch okay, wobei ich glaube, dass dies dann erheblich teurer wird.

Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## soth (5. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Nur mal ein paar Gedanken meinerseits: 

- Ich würde für soetwas einen ordentlichen Vorschlag eines PA-Lautsprechers verwenden und das Gehäuse erweitern, bzw. ein seperates Gehäuse für Amping und co. bauen. 
- Autoradio und -endstufen sind dafür meistens nix, bei kleinen Class-D/T Amps muss man auf den Ruhestrom achten.
- Als Akku würde ich schon rein aufgrund des Gewichts Bleigel-Akkus meiden.

Und ja, man kann mit selbsgebauten Systemen ordentlichen Klang erreichen. Eine Budgetangabe wäre aber ganz wichtig.


----------



## wombi1412 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Danke für deine Antwort. Das ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee, ich wüsste nur leider nicht wie ich das umsetzen sollte. 

Gewicht ist eigentlich ziemlich egal, die Box kann auch 30 Kilo wiegen, wenn sie dann ordentlich Leistung und Akkulaufzeit mit sich bringt.

Der Preis sollte sich so um die 300 Euro bewegen, ich würde mich natürlich über weniger freuen, andererseits sind 100 Euro mehr jetzt aber auch nicht tragisch.


----------



## soth (5. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Na 400 Euro sind für mich aber etwas Anderes als, der Preis spielt keine Rolle  
Damit fällt der Bausatz den ich vorschlagen wollte schon einmal heraus und es wird dann wohl auch ein Bleigelakku. 

Was Umsetzen? Das Gehäuse eines Bauvorschlags erweitern?


----------



## Zappaesk (5. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Ganz wichtig ist, dass du einen Bauvorschlag nimmst, der einen möglichst hohen Wirkungsgrad hat. Also mindestens 90dB besser 95dB! Das spart im vergleich zu einer Box mit "normalem" Wirkungsgrad 90% Verstärkerleistung! Die Auswirkung auf die Akkulaufzeit ist entsprechend.

Ebenso solltest du beim Amp einen nehmen, der möglichst auch nen hohen Wirkungsgrad hat. Damit ist Class D praktisch Pflicht! Die Amps haben nicht umsonst normalerweise keinen oder nur einen sehr kleinen Kühlkörper - da fällt kaum Wärme ab die weggekühlt werden muss! Es gibt ne ganze Reihe von Leuten im Netz, die etwa Tripath Verstärkerle mit nem Akku betreiben und das zu ihrer Zufriedenheit - kannst ja mal googlen...

In den 400€ müssen dann Amp und 2 Boxen erschlagen werden?

Was willst du denn damit machen? Die Beschreibung auf Festivals kann praktisch alles bedeuten. Wie laut ist denn "ordentlich laut"? Wieviel Leute sollen denn für was beschallt werden? 

Eine PA ist etwas speziell abgestimmt und daher nicht unbedingt das richtige um 2-3 Leute zu beschallen. D.h. um einen geeigneten Bausatz auswählen zu können ist es daher wichtig ein paar zusätzliche Details zu kennen.


----------



## wombi1412 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*



soth schrieb:


> Na 400 Euro sind für mich aber etwas Anderes als, der Preis spielt keine Rolle
> Damit fällt der Bausatz den ich vorschlagen wollte schon einmal heraus und es wird dann wohl auch ein Bleigelakku.
> 
> Was Umsetzen? Das Gehäuse eines Bauvorschlags erweitern?




Wie teuer wäre denn der Bausatz, den du vorschlagen wolltest?

Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich da ziemlich Planlos. Wenn das einfach ist und gut klingt würde ich auch das Gehäuse eines Bauvorschlags erweitern. Ich weiß nur leider nicht was für Vor- und Nachteile man da hat.


----------



## wombi1412 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig ist, dass du einen Bauvorschlag nimmst, der einen möglichst hohen Wirkungsgrad hat. Also mindestens 90dB besser 95dB! Das spart im vergleich zu einer Box mit "normalem" Wirkungsgrad 90% Verstärkerleistung! Die Auswirkung auf die Akkulaufzeit ist entsprechend.
> 
> Ebenso solltest du beim Amp einen nehmen, der möglichst auch nen hohen Wirkungsgrad hat. Damit ist Class D praktisch Pflicht! Die Amps haben nicht umsonst normalerweise keinen oder nur einen sehr kleinen Kühlkörper - da fällt kaum Wärme ab die weggekühlt werden muss! Es gibt ne ganze Reihe von Leuten im Netz, die etwa Tripath Verstärkerle mit nem Akku betreiben und das zu ihrer Zufriedenheit - kannst ja mal googlen...
> 
> ...




Nachdem ich die Bauvorschläge aus dem Internet angesehen habe dachte ich, dass man mit 400€ schon etwas ordentliches zusammen basteln kann. Wenn dem nicht so ist könnt ihr ja mal ein Gegenvorschlag machen, wie viel denn Sinnvoll wäre für so ein Projekt auszugeben.

Meine Definition von "ordentlich laut" ist, dass wenn man sich ca. 3-5 Meter von der Box entfernt und auf etwa 3/4 Lautstärke stellt, man sich nicht nur noch schlecht unterhalten kann.


----------



## soth (6. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Der Bausatz den ich zuerst vorschlagen wollte läge preislich bei 539€ pro Fullrange-Top, ohne Amping und co. versteht sich. Für Stereo bräuchte man dann (alles) doppelt, das Problem hättest du bei den von dir geposteten Lösungen aber ebenfalls. Zappas Frage war dahingehend ganz interessant, soll es den Stereo werden?

Das Lautsprechergehäuse kann man problemlos nach hinten um ein seperates Fach erweitern, so bleiben Schallwandmaße, Chassisanordnung und Volumen gleich. 
Nachteile hat man dadurch bis auf das höhere Gewicht und die größeren Abmaße keine, Vorteile aber auch nicht.

DeineAnforderung "ordentlich laut" sollte kein Problem darstellen, aber 3/4 der möglichen Lautstärke sollte es dafür nicht benötigen, sonst ist die Laufzeit relativ kurz.


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Mit Akku betrieben? Da schleppst du aber einige Kilos an Akkus mit dir rum, wenn du ordendliche Lautstärke haben willst. Ein 12V 95Ah AGM Blei Akku wiegt knapp über 25kg und hat etwa 1kWh nutzbare Energie. Das reicht bei einer halbwegs ordendlichen PA Beschallung vielleicht für 2-3 Stunden. Das ganze mit Modellbau Lipos zu machen wird zwar leichter aber sehr teuer.

Draußen musst du dich wohl mit ein bischen weniger Lautstärke zufrieden geben.


----------



## soth (6. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Bei wirkungsgradstarken (PA-)Lautsprechern benötigt er eben kaum Leistung, das ist ja der Sinn der Sache ...


----------



## Zappaesk (6. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Draußen musst du dich wohl mit ein bischen weniger Lautstärke zufrieden geben.


 
Nein, weil für die Lautstärke ist in aller erster Linie der Wirkungsgrad der Boxen ausschlaggebend. Bei ner ordentlichen Partybox (PA ist für das Geld nicht zu machen) mit nem Wirkungsgrad deutlich über 90dB sollte man mit 20-30W schon ordentlich was anstellen können.

Aber der TS kann ja mal hier suchen: Strassacker: Suchen Sie den passenden Lautsprecher
Einfach einen Wirkungsgradbereich (mein Vorschlag wäre 92-100) und Preisbereich (deine Entscheidung) festlegen und mal sehen was es da so gibt.

Hier gilt wenn du Bass haben willst, dann wirds groß und oft teuer. D.h. du musst dir genau überlegen was du brauchst und was das können muss. Die Bausätze sind in ihrem Bereich alle gut bis sehr gut, aber da du ja immer noch nicht wirklich geschrieben hast was du eigentlich machen willst bzw. dir jede Information einzeln aus der Nase ziehen lässt ist es unmöglich etwas zu empfehlen...


----------



## wombi1412 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Vielen Dank auf der Seite werde ich mich mal umschauen!

Die LS sollen für kleinere Openairs (ca. 50 Leute) und den Einsatz auf einem Festival Zeltplatz dienen. Also auf großen Flächen eine kleine bis mittlere Menschengruppe beschallen, die sich relativ nahe an den LS aufhalten. 

Stereo wäre super, aber nicht so wichtig, da ich vermute, dass ich die eh meistens nicht optimal aufstellen kann....

Edit: http://www.lautsprechershop.de/index_hifi_de.htm?http://www.lautsprechershop.de/hifi/bau_208h.htm diese LS waren das einzige Ergebnis bei meiner Suche. Braucht man dazu dann noch einen Sub oder haben die schon genügend Tiefgang?


----------



## Zappaesk (6. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Reicht Mono? Livemusik ist eh mono, da sollte das gehen und praktischer weil einfacher ist es obendrein.

Was für Open Airs sind denn das bzw. was wird denn da geboten? Bei ner Rockband sollte ja für sowas die "Grundlautstärke" der Band schon fast reichen und man würde nur was für den Sänger brauchen. Das machts einfacher weil eben kein Bass benötigt wird und Mischpult u.ä. auch wegfällt. Problem ist nur, dass eben ordentliche Gitarrenverstärker nicht mit nem Akku tun...


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nein, weil für die Lautstärke ist in aller erster Linie der Wirkungsgrad der Boxen ausschlaggebend. Bei ner ordentlichen Partybox (PA ist für das Geld nicht zu machen) mit nem Wirkungsgrad deutlich über 90dB sollte man mit 20-30W schon ordentlich was anstellen können.


 Draußen mit 20-30 Watt? Wenn man einen Meter neben der Box steht vielleicht. In 5-7 Meter Entfernung ist das dann aber eher Hintergrundbeschallung. Im geschlossenem Raum ist 20-30 Watt genug für richtig Lautstärke, draßen aber nicht. Nicht umsonst haben selbst kleine PA Anlagen von kleinen Bands schon tausende von Watt.



soth schrieb:


> Bei wirkungsgradstarken (PA-)Lautsprechern benötigt  er eben kaum Leistung, das ist ja der Sinn der Sache ...


 Solange man sich draßen aufhält braucht man immer ordendlich Power. Ich hab selber Lautsprecher mit 88,5 db Wirkungsgrad die ich schweren Herzens mal als Beschallung draußen aufgebaut hatte und da war selbst mit +100Watt nicht viel los in Sachen Lautstärke. Wenn man nah drangestanden hat ja, aber in ein paar metern Entfernung hat die Lautstärke rapide abgenommen. Vorallem der Bass wird draußen extrem dünn.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Draußen mit 20-30 Watt? Wenn man einen Meter neben der Box steht vielleicht. In 5-7 Meter Entfernung ist das dann aber eher Hintergrundbeschallung. Im geschlossenem Raum ist 20-30 Watt genug für richtig Lautstärke, draßen aber nicht. Nicht umsonst haben selbst kleine PA Anlagen von kleinen Bands schon tausende von Watt.



Hast du schon Open Air gespielt? Ich schon und da kann man sehr wohl ordentlich Dampf machen mit verhältnismäßig wenig Leistung. Klein PAs haben im übrigen auch keine tausende von Watt, sondern da gehts im Hobbybereich um die 150W oder so los. Das ist schon ganz ordentlich solange man kein Stadion zu beschallen hat sondern in derster Linie ein paar Hansel vor der "Bühne".



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Solange man sich draßen aufhält braucht man immer ordendlich Power. Ich hab selber Lautsprecher mit 88,5 db Wirkungsgrad die ich schweren Herzens mal als Beschallung draußen aufgebaut hatte und da war selbst mit +100Watt nicht viel los in Sachen Lautstärke. Wenn man nah drangestanden hat ja, aber in ein paar metern Entfernung hat die Lautstärke rapide abgenommen. Vorallem der Bass wird draußen extrem dünn.


 
Das kann man erklären, zum einen ist 88,5 dB noch kein HochwirkungsgradLS sondern einer, der im Bereich des absolut normalen liegt ("normale" Hifi Boxen haben für gewöhnlich halt "nur" nen 8er vorne) und beim Bass bist du halt die Druckkammer deines Zimmers gewohnt, die gibts halt draußen so nicht. Da muss man ein wenig mehr Luft bewegen um was zu hören. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, wenn man ernsthaft Bass haben möchte (und dann noch mit Wirkungsgrad), dann wirds im Freien zwingend groß!

Je nachdem was für nen open air der TS da veranstalten will halte ich es aber für beinahe einfacher ein Notstromaggregat zu holen und quasi Proberaummäßig zu agieren sprich, alle Instrumente über ihren eigenen Verstärker, kleine Gesangsanlage - gut is!


----------



## Healrox (6. September 2014)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Bei ner Rockband sollte ja für sowas die "Grundlautstärke" der Band schon fast reichen und man würde nur was für den Sänger brauchen. Das machts einfacher weil eben kein Bass benötigt wird und Mischpult u.ä. auch wegfällt. Problem ist nur, dass eben ordentliche Gitarrenverstärker nicht mit nem Akku tun...



Kann ja eigentlich nur Konserve/DJ sein.
Wenn Strom für ne Band da ist, braucht man keine Akku PA.
Rockband ohne Strom stell ich mir lustig vor. Mein Roland Micro Cube kann ich zwar auch mit Batterien beladen, nen Gig möchte ich damit aber nicht spielen.
Ansonsten natürlich Vocal, Jazz oder so? Wobei die natürlich gern vernünftig ausgestattet sind. Wenn da 2 Leute gern ihre Kondensatormikros befeuern würden ist schon wieder Strom wech.
Aber selbst diese MP3 DJ Plastikturntables brauchen doch Strom, oder? Bei den vielen Blinkelämpchen


----------



## wombi1412 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Mit Openair meinte ich nicht Live Musik zu machen, sondern sie nur abzuspielen(z.B. über ein Handy). Musikrichtung wären dann hauptsächlich Hip Hop und elektronische Musikrichtungen(Dubstep, Elektro, Techno etc.).


----------



## Zappaesk (6. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*



wombi1412 schrieb:


> Mit Openair meinte ich nicht Live Musik zu machen, sondern sie nur abzuspielen(z.B. über ein Handy). Musikrichtung wären dann hauptsächlich Hip Hop und elektronische Musikrichtungen(Dubstep, Elektro, Techno etc.).


 
War das jetzt so schwer das zu schreiben? Nach 6(!) Posts schreibst du was du machen willst... Ich würde dafür jedenfalls bei Mono bleiben, das sollte dafür eigentlich auch reichen.

Ich fürchte mit basslastiger Musik wirds schwer. Du könntest so nen Sub bauen: Standbox Mivoc-Horn 

Das Top dazu - das ebenfalls empfehlenswert wäre - ist aber schon wieder deutlich über deinem Budget... evtl. wäre sowas noch machbar: CT 258 oder 10-34 MK II

Da ist noch kein Amping und keine Subweiche dabei und dein Budget wackelt schon gewaltig - von dem Akku ist auch noch nix zu sehen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du für dein Budget sowas hinbekommen kannst. 

Das Vieh wäre noch ne Alternative, aber so richtig Bass macht das net - ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt ehrlich nichts mehr. Wenns bloß laut sein soll - dann gibts natürlich eventuell beim Conrad Elektronikschrott PAs für wenig Geld. Ob die Spaß machen? Keine Ahnung ist wohl ne Frage der Definition...


----------



## wombi1412 (6. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Also es soll ja mehr eine Krachbox mit gut erträglichem Sound sein und muss deshalb auch kein Highend Fidelity kram sein. Die Box kann auch ruhig Mono sein, Stereo macht ja wenig Sinn wenn die boxen nur max 50 cm voneinander entfernt sind. Der Ton verschwimmt bei einer Entfernung von 2m+ dann ja sowieso und man hört kein tatsächliches Stereo mehr.


----------



## Zappaesk (6. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*



wombi1412 schrieb:


> gut erträglichem Sound


 
Das ist Definitionssache...


----------



## wombi1412 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Ich denke es ist logisch, dass ich nicht darauf hinaus will Sound in Studioqualität zu erreichen. Für mich ist gut erträglicher Sound, dass nichts scheppert, hallt oder piepst und dass der Klang auch bei hoher Lautstärke einigermaßen ausgewogen ist.


----------



## wombi1412 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Nehmen wir jetzt zum Beispiel mal diese Box: Strassacker, Komponenten: Lautsprecher, Frequenzweichen, Bauelemente
Also tatsächlich auch nur eine. Jetzt bräuchte ich theoretisch noch eine Endstufe, ein Akku, ein paar zusätzliche Anschlüsse zum Laden von Handys, eine Anschlussmöglichkeit für ein Solarmodul und ein Gehäuse.
Bräuchte ich jetzt noch ein sub damit das ordentlich klingt oder langt der Bass der Mittel-/Tieftöner in dieser Box aus?
Wäre das irgendwie umsetzbar? Und wenn ja was würdet ihr für Produkte usw. vorschlagen?

Ansonsten ist mir diese hier noch aufgefallen: http://www.lautsprechershop.de/index_hifi_de.htm?http://www.lautsprechershop.de/hifi/_10_34_mk2.htm bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die was taugt.


----------



## soth (7. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Für beide Lautsprecher würdest du noch einen Subwoofer + Weiche benötigen.


----------



## wombi1412 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Welchen Sub und welche Weiche könnte man da am besten empfehlen, so dass man mein Budget von 400 Euro nicht oder nur marginal überschreitet?

Prinzipiell möchte ich ja so etwas: http://www.thomann.de/de/the_box_mba75w_mkii.htm 
Aber mit wesentlich längerer Akkulaufzeit und etwas mehr oder gleichem Sound, eine Anschlussmöglichkeit für ein Solarmodul und USB-Anschlüsse zum Aufladen von Handys ect..


----------



## Zappaesk (8. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*



wombi1412 schrieb:


> Welchen Sub und welche Weiche könnte man da am besten empfehlen, so dass man mein Budget von 400 Euro nicht oder nur marginal überschreitet?


 
Das weiter oben schon verlinkte Mivoc Horn wäre ein Sub, der mithalten könnte. Weiche ist schwierig, solange du nur die Frequenz trennen willst könntest du auch ne Aktivweiche selbst löten und damit quasi fest verdrahten, das ist sicher am billigsten und wenn due die Teile immer in der der gleichen Konfiguration betreibst sollte das auch funktionieren.



wombi1412 schrieb:


> Prinzipiell möchte ich ja so etwas: The Box MBA75W MKII
> Aber mit wesentlich längerer Akkulaufzeit und etwas mehr oder gleichem Sound, eine Anschlussmöglichkeit für ein Solarmodul und USB-Anschlüsse zum Aufladen von Handys ect..



Ne, sowas willst du nicht, weil du Bass und laut haben willst. Das kann das Ding beides nicht...


----------



## max0r_ (8. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Evtl. Aktive PA BOX dazu nen günstigen Generator? Da haste dann genug Leistung für nen Kühlschrank und der halbe Zeltplatz kann sein Handy laden. XLR auf Klinke Kabel dran und fertig. Selbstbau etc. kann nur in die hose gehen. D Und 50 Leute Open Air beschallen wird halt schwierig da Open Air richtig Leistung frisst. 
Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie das mit so Generatoren und Festivals ist ^^


Box: the box TA12 B-Stock 
Generator: http://www.amazon.de/Benzin-Strom-G...UTF8&qid=1410179950&sr=8-1&keywords=generator


----------



## Zappaesk (8. September 2014)

max0r_ schrieb:


> Selbstbau etc. kann nur in die hose gehen. D



Soso...


----------



## max0r_ (8. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Also würdest du jemandem raten der von der Materie absolut keine Ahnung hat (wie er ja selbst schreibt) eine ROBUSTE Box zu bauen?


----------



## wombi1412 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Danke für den Vorschlag, aber es sollte auf jeden Fall eine Box mit Akku und wenn möglich etwas kompakter sein.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*



max0r_ schrieb:


> Also würdest du jemandem raten der von der Materie absolut keine Ahnung hat (wie er ja selbst schreibt) eine ROBUSTE Box zu bauen?



Ja sicher, nur weil einer keine Ahnung von Lautsprechern oder Hifi hat kann er dennoch ne Box bauen. Dazu sind keine Spezialkenntnisse nötig.


----------



## max0r_ (9. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Dann würde ich mir evtl. nen JVC Boomblaster anschaffen. Wird halt mit Batterien betrieben... Da kannst dir dann eine in passender größe aussuchen.


----------



## soth (9. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Meinst du das eigentlich Ernst?



wombi1412 schrieb:


> Danke für den Vorschlag, aber es sollte auf  jeden Fall eine Box mit Akku und wenn möglich etwas kompakter  sein.


 Kompakter als das the box Teil? Ich dachte Größe und Gewicht spielen keine Rolle ... du solltest vielleicht noch einmal genau deine Anforderungen niederschreiben.


----------



## Zappaesk (9. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*



soth schrieb:


> Kompakter als das the box Teil? Ich dachte Größe und Gewicht spielen keine Rolle ... du solltest vielleicht noch einmal genau deine Anforderungen niederschreiben.



Das hat doch keinen Sinn! Die Anforderungen die er stellt lassen sich nicht unter eínen Hut bringen, selbst wenn man das Budget nach oben erweitert!

Kompakt geht es nicht, im Gegenteil für die anvisierte Lautstärke muss es deutlich(!) größer werden als das verlinkte Teil - zumindest wenn nicht schon bei 150Hz Schluß sein soll mit der Wiedergabe. Warum sind PAs wohl so groß?


----------



## soth (9. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Darauf läuft es wahrscheinlich hinaus, ja ...


----------



## Healrox (9. September 2014)

So ganz habe ich den Sinn dieses gewollten Gerätes auch nicht Verstanden.
Quasi ne Bluetooth Box mit Kabel und Akku, der 20 Stunden halten und eine Lautstärke jenseits üblicher strombetriebener Kompaktpowermixer haben soll, wobei die Box so groß sein darf, wie sie will, allerdings nicht teurer als 400 € sein darf. Da soll man Handys, usw aufladen können und Solarmodule sollen auch dran angeschlossen werden. Tja...
Ich fürchte, da wird der Markt nicht zu viel her geben.

Die Probleme auf der Soundseite sind eines, wenn ich an die Stromverhältnisse denke, läuft mir der Schmalz aus den Ohren. Das ganze System auf Gleichstrom, aber wie wird es dann geladen? WAS wird überhaupt geladen???
ich brauch'n Bier...


----------



## wombi1412 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Mobile PA/AkkuBox für Festivals zum selber bauen*

Also zunächstmal, das kompakter als die "the box" nehm ich gerne zurück, ich meinte eher das problem, dass ich noch ein Stromgenerator mitnehmen müsste. 
2. Wie bereits gesagt erwarte ich weder hi-fi Soundqualität, noch dass ich ein Festival beschallen kann.
Das was ich will, dachte ich eigentlich ziemlich deutlich in meinem ursprünglichen Thread deklariert zu haben.
Bis auf Preis, Größe und Gewicht spielen keine Rolle, da ich dachte ihr orientiert euch an den von mir genannten Beispielen.

Also nocheinmal: Ich möchte eine Box wie im Beispiel, mit etwas besserer Soundqualität, etwas längerer Akkuleistung und Anschlussmöglichkeit für Solar.

Ich hatte mir vorgestellt z.B. die eine PA box, die ich oben schonmal gepostet habe zu nehmen, das Gehäuse zu erweitern so, dass ein Verstärker, ein Aklu und ein paar features hinein passen. Wäre das denn umzusetzten? 
Ja mir ist bewusst, dass ich auf freiem Feld weder eine Party mit schmeißen kann, noch außerordentlich Bass haben werde. 

Schonmal danke im Vorraus.


----------

